# Drooping and Curling Down Leaves



## MilkMan420 (Sep 11, 2007)

So my plants are about 3 months old, and they have been on 12/12 for about a week and half now. I have my lights on timer, so I didn't worry about leaving them alone for 2 days. Before I left I watered them, and I do believe I overfertilized them this time. I used slightly more Ironite than usual. The plant has been incredibly healthy it's whole life, until I got back from being gone for the weekend to find my leaves all shriveled and curling downward. There are also little brown dots on the bottom of the leaves, which I couldn't capture in a picture. Out of the four plants I started with, this is the ONLY female so I MUST save her!! PLEASE HELP ASAP! Thanks everybody and happy smoking.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

take your plants outside, get a hose.

with light stream, flush them babies out for like 20 minutes each.

Goodluck..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

btw:.. I dont want to be to vague.. 

Dont hose your plants. Lay the slow stream of water into your soil.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 11, 2007)

What is Ironite?


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 11, 2007)

Im pretty sure Ive had this problem myself and I came to the conclusion that i was over watering.  
I mite be way off here but they look just like a sick plant of mine.  My light was way to close to the plants which in return was drying out my soil way to fast so then i had to keep watering it and got those nasty taco leafs. Again im no expert. Without any more info its kinda hard to tell. How often and how much are you watering it?
This is how i water now. I water every second to third day or as needed. Never let the soil dry out completely for long periods of time. I use 3g pots and this basically is my feeding schedule.
DAY A-WATER
DAY B-LET DRY
DAY C-LET DRY
DAY D-CHECK SOIL AND WATER IF NEEDED 
 This is just a basic run of my watering schedule, but it really depends on the size of your pots and soil type. Also remember with overwatering brings the possibilty of root rot. Hopefully this helps you out. If not i apologize for wasting your time. Good luck.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 12, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> What is Ironite?


 
+1

????


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 12, 2007)

in my experience.. when you over/under water.

The plant droops..  The Fan leaves with its stem droops,
but doesn't discolor(unless not helped for a while).

with the color, and leaf curling.  Look like they are in pain


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 12, 2007)

I found this link on the ironite. Im not to sure what it is or why its used but maybe it will answer some of your questions. Ive never heard of anybody using this stuff. I dont know if i would use it myself and id back off the ironite. Anyway heres the link http://www.ironite.com/


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 12, 2007)

Milkman,


 Iron is one of the nutrients that are considered a "Micr-Nutrient". Which means you need very little of it present in your grow medium/Nute solution. If you are using a soil based grow, the chances are that you should not need to add any micronutrients. Unless of course the dirt is old, or been flushed alot.

  The brown spots you are seeing is probably the begining of the bronzing affect one sees when there is to much iron present.


 Feed your brain and pick up a copy of "Hemp diseases and pests-management and biological control". It contains a slew of great info for first time and master growers.


----------

